# Coaches needed



## Axa (Apr 27, 2017)

Im looking for some volunteer coaches for an academy program. Opportunity to expend your learning in European soccer and travel overseas with your team.working  with some famous pro players and learn from them. 
Location: rancho bernardo
Send emails to axmazo@icloud.com


----------



## coachrefparent (Apr 29, 2017)

Axa said:


> Im looking for some volunteer coaches for an academy program. Opportunity to expend your learning in European soccer and travel overseas with your team.working  with some famous pro players and learn from them.
> Location: rancho bernardo
> Send emails to axmazo@icloud.com


Is this for AC Milan? What teams will you have (ages/ and what level)? Are there full-time paid coaches for these teams?


----------

